# HELP!!! Odd and even frequencies radio stations



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

For reference the OP is in Egypt.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jankiez said:


> I recently had upgraded my radio & CD audio system. The issue is the new radio head unit had came from US where the radio stations frequencies are odd only (e.g. 100.1, 100.3, 100.5, ...). But here in my country I have both odd and even radio frequencies (e.g. 100.0, 100.1, 100.2, 100.3, 100.4, ...) <br>can any one help me to adjust the radio to accept and tune both odd and even frequencies???<br><br>




*
[*]Radios generally work everywhere, except that digitally tuned radios may not be able to tune to the frequencies used in other countries. (Example: American AM stations are all on multiples of 10 kHz; European ones aren't.)
[*]TV channels and broadcast signals differ from country to country and you can generally use a TV set only in the country for which it was designed.
[*]If you move overseas, bring only small appliances that are definitely compatible with the new country's line voltage and frequency. Your TV, microwave oven, and even hair dryer should be left behind.*


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

Tomko said:


> For reference the OP is in Egypt.


sorry, can not understand


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jankiez said:


> sorry, can not understand


OP is you. (Original poster - it means the person who started this thread).

Since it's a US radio, the frequencies are likely in it's programming. The hardware *might* be the same, but if there's anything for adjusting that, it would be in the programming. 

It's probably less frustrating to locate a radio that is more compatible with your frequency setup. I haven't seen much about anyone doing programming on these units.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Would the automatic seek function find the stations on signal strength?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Would the automatic seek function find the stations on signal strength?


Not with modern digital tuned radios made for the U.S./Canada region. Its like me trying to play a DVD from your Country.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Not with modern digital tuned radios made for the U.S./Canada region. Its like me trying to play a DVD from your Country.


It was worth a try. I have some US DVD's I bought on E Bay and they work fine on my shop bought DVD player. Can't your player's work on anything else but zone 1?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Aussie said:


> It was worth a try. I have some US DVD's I bought on E Bay and they work fine on my shop bought DVD player. Can't your player's work on anything else but zone 1?


Depends on the unit - and the DVD.


----------

